# Has anyone with type 1 done a sky Dive and can give me some advice or helpful information please?



## DawnP (Jun 14, 2019)

I am looking to do a skydive in september with some work colleagues  has anyone done one and can give me some help and advice


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 14, 2019)

Superb Dawn ! A real positive thing to do. Good luck !


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2019)

DawnP said:


> I am looking to do a skydive in september with some work colleagues  has anyone done one and can give me some help and advice


Hi Dawn, welcome to the forum  We have had at least two of our Type 1 members that I can recall who have done skydives, although I know that they no longer post here, as it was quite some time ago. You'll be happy to know that they both survived and loved the experience!  What insulin regime are you on and how long have you been diagnosed? 

I wonder if @Martha Diabetes UK or @Gwen Diabetes UK know of any particular sources of advice, given that Diabetes UK often put this forward as a possible fundraising event?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 14, 2019)

DawnP said:


> I am looking to do a skydive in september with some work colleagues  has anyone done one and can give me some help and advice



Hi Dawn.  I'm assuming this is a tandem jump.  I've done one in New Zealand around 15 years ago.  No specific advice just the usual keep an eye on your blood glucose levels.  From take off in the plane to landing is only around 30-40 minutes.  I was on MDI at the time I did it but now on the pump may make it slightly more tricky with the harness etc but easily doable.  I had to state I was T1 on the form but they didn't seem that interested.  It's probably worthwhile checking on what the company who are running it say about medical conditions.  The main thing is to enjoy it as it is one of the best things I've ever done, a bit scary at first but a fantastic experience and I would definitely do one again.


----------



## Deleted member 22730 (Jun 14, 2019)

DawnP said:


> I am looking to do a skydive in september with some work colleagues  has anyone done one and can give me some help and advice


Hi Dawn, welcome to the forum!  If you'd like to talk to someone about doing sky dives and how this may affect your diabetes you can speak to one of our helpline advisers who can give you some advice.  You can call the helpline on 0345 123 2399 Monday-Friday, 9am-6pm or email them at helpline@diabetes.org.uk


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2019)

Good adv Matt. We should call you Matt Cycle out of a plane


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jun 16, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Good adv Matt. We should call you Matt Cycle out of a plane



It was brilliant.  If you ever get the chance to do it then do.  I've been on all sorts of rollercoasters but jumping out of an aeroplane from 13000 feet and freefall for around 60 seconds was in a different league.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2019)

I have a Nutter of a mate of mine who has jumped twice out of a thing in the sky. The second time he need some help ?


----------

